# Enermax liqtech II rgb 360 Pumpe Laut/Defekt?



## Silence1408 (22. April 2020)

Cpu: i9 9900k
MoBo: MSI MPG Z390 Carbon
GraKa: MSI RTX 2070 S
AiO: Enermax liqtech II rgb 360

Guten Tag,
seit 2 Tagen habe ich ein Problem mit meiner AiO von Enermax.
Ich verlinke 2 Videos indenen man hÃ¶ren kann worum es sich handelt:

YouTube (47sek) (ja, ram auf 2100 windoof ist neu)
YouTube (11sek)

Ich kann die Pumpe, wie im Bild (Anhang) zu sehen ist, trotz sehr niedriger LÃ¼fterkurve nicht einstellen.
Im Uefi als auch im MSI Dragon Center kann ich einstellungen vornehmen aber Ã¤ndern tut sich nichtÂ´s.
Die Pumpe lÃ¤uft standartmÃ¤ÃŸig auf 2800 RPM dann ist sie auch nicht zu hÃ¶ren. Das GerÃ¤uch tritt auf wenn die Pumpe auf
3000-3200RPM lÃ¤uft. 
Die Temperaturen im idle sind bei 30*. 
Den Pumpenanschluss habe ich von Pump_Fan auf CPU_fan geÃ¤ndert= Pumpe war glaube dann komplett aus da im idle 40-50* waren und mir bei CPU- als auch PumpenlÃ¼fter 0 RPM angezeigt wurden.
Mir fÃ¤llt nichtÂ´s mehr ein was ich noch Ã¤ndern kÃ¶nnte. Falls sich hier niemand finden lÃ¤sst werde ich wohl die 5Monate alte AiO nehmen und aus dem Fenster schmeiÃŸen.
Werde dann wieder auf LuftkÃ¼hlung umsteigen.
Ich danke fÃ¼r eure Hilfe und VorschlÃ¤ge!
Bleibt gesund. 
MfG


----------



## Silence1408 (23. April 2020)

100 hits und keiner hat eine Idee? :´( unlucky...


----------



## LightLoop (23. April 2020)

Das knarschen hört sich weniger Gesund an.


YouTube



Laut diesem Youtube tester soll sie leise im betrieb sein   YouTube


Ich würde sie Umtauschem



Zur Pumpe wird hier was gesagt: YouTube   (min 5:50 und bei 7:50)


----------



## Silence1408 (23. April 2020)

Die Frage ist ja OB die Pumpe überhaupt kaputt ist. Pc läuft heute seit 45min und alles normal. Gestern ist der Fehler alle 5-15min für 30-60sek aufgetreten.
Ich dachte eher das es eine einstellungssache oder evt. sogar Luft im System ist.
Wobei ich nicht glaube das Luft ins System kommen kann.
Umtauschen kann ich nicht da ich keine Rechnung mehr habe


----------



## Silence1408 (8. Mai 2020)

nach über 3 wochen keine weitere Antwort.
Thema kann dann denke geschlossen werden


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Mai 2020)

Du hast in einer AiO immer etwas Luft, kann sich nach dem Einbau etwas hinziehen bis nichts mehr in der Pumpe ist. Jetzt rattert da sicherlich auch nix mehr auf höheren Drehzahlen, oder?


----------

